# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Canon s100 Digital Elf in Aquarium/Aquatic Plant Photography



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone else using this digital camera, or subsequent versions in aquarium photos? If so, I would like to compare notes on tricks you have found to exposure adjustment, automatic focusing, etc.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm using the Canon PowerShot S400. I don't think it is the best at aquarium photos but I use it for more then that. I find its size useful for my other hobbies and what not.

Check my website. I have a ton of photos I have taken with my camera.

Send me a PM or email and we chat up. I'm still learning mine since I replaced the S110. Few more features and the buttons are different.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------

